# Just started, 4.2 rating



## TechnoCoffee (Mar 22, 2015)

Started with Uber London 2 days ago, done 24 jobs, yesterday morning my rating was 3.8 and today it's 4.2.. I've been driving at night, the passengers are very awkward but as I'm a professional chauffeur I don't mind and offer a great service, i have a brand new Mercedes E250 AMG sport and just do my job and drive..
What is the very minimum rating for a London Exec driver and will they deactivate me for my 4.2 rating?


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

There are some assholes passengers, and unfortunately you were stuck with a few of them.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

They do give you a pretty decent amount of leeway when you first start. They won't deactivate you until you've had a certain number of rides (50 or 60 or so, but that's in the US so take it with a grain of salt). Most drivers here would suggest staying away from the night time crowds, they're more likely to be problematic and rate you poorly.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Surge riders also suck, I have a 4.9x rating and my rating for today after taking a few surges is like 3.79 it will go up once the non surge riders rate me but the ones who ride during surge are sure to rate quick and harsh.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

The pax are awkward? All of them? Hmm, me thinks it's time to look in the mirror, your professional clients probably weren't all that impress either, just didn't have a chance to let you know with a rating.


----------



## TechnoCoffee (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah I suppose, the rating is creeping up now though, I'm on 4.6 out of 41 jobs, early mornings and days seem to be much better though much friendly people, I'm actually enjoying it.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They do give you a pretty decent amount of leeway when you first start. They won't deactivate you until you've had a certain number of rides (50 or 60 or so, but that's in the US so take it with a grain of salt). Most drivers here would suggest staying away from the night time crowds, they're more likely to be problematic and rate you poorly.


Happy, is there a way to get ratings adjusted based on ride conditions? For the past few months I've been going online only during surges of 2 or more and sure enough my weekly ratings sunk to 4 stars. I'm still afloat with 4.8 total for the past year, but this is annoying and unfair. I'm providing the same quality service but taking hits for something I don't control - the price.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Discuss it with the riders by them giving you a bad review because of surges it in turn creates a shortage of drivers and more/higher surges. They are only working against themselves when they rate you based on a surge.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Red said:


> Happy, is there a way to get ratings adjusted based on ride conditions? For the past few months I've been going online only during surges of 2 or more and sure enough my weekly ratings sunk to 4 stars. I'm still afloat with 4.8 total for the past year, but this is annoying and unfair. I'm providing the same quality service but taking hits for something I don't control - the price.


Nope. We aren't allowed to adjust the rating you got for any reason.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Nope. We aren't allowed to adjust the rating you got for any reason.


 You can't take bribes?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You can't take bribes?


lol If you're planning on supporting me while I find a new job, sure.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> Discuss it with the riders by them giving you a bad review because of surges it in turn creates a shortage of drivers and more/higher surges. They are only working against themselves when they rate you based on a surge.


Uber has to use world class statisticians to make sure certain demographics of riders and their ratings are normalized. Same for drivers. If there is a proven statistical correlation between negative ratings and high surge factors, the ratings have to be adjusted. On the other hand, if one driver keeps giving very low scores to all his riders, this too has to be adjusted.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TechnoCoffee said:


> Started with Uber London 2 days ago, done 24 jobs, yesterday morning my rating was 3.8 and today it's 4.2.. I've been driving at night, the passengers are very awkward but as I'm a professional chauffeur I don't mind and offer a great service, i have a brand new Mercedes E250 AMG sport and just do my job and drive..
> What is the very minimum rating for a London Exec driver and will they deactivate me for my 4.2 rating?


wow, those Brits are a stingy bunch with the ratings.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Just everyone give each other 5's and that solves the ratings problems.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> lol If you're planning on supporting me while I find a new job, sure.


Do you accept roses and chocolate candy for a bribe?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> They do give you a pretty decent amount of leeway when you first start. They won't deactivate you until you've had a certain number of rides (50 or 60 or so, but that's in the US so take it with a grain of salt). Most drivers here would suggest staying away from the night time crowds, they're more likely to be problematic and rate you poorly.


Also, not everyone rates right away.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I know, especially the drunk pax.


----------



## Kap1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Check the london forum for more info, this subject has been discussed in some depth. The best advice i could personally give is dont worry about the ratings, just crack on


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 4.9 rating and I do a lot of surges. The key is for you to bring up the surge topic (might as well because they sure as hell know it is surging ) and explain how even at a 2.5 surge you are still the same price as a taxi. Most surges are between 1.2 and 2x now. I do mostly 2x surge when I can. All the time I subtly bring up surges and then when they start telling me they hate the surge, I explain that I am a rider too so I hate it too!! Now they feel you are on their side. Next I explain now that rates are so low ($1.05/mile vs $2.50/mile for taxi) that it could be surgjng 2.5 and it is the same price , anything below that and it's still cheaper than a taxi. Then I explain the surge is to help pay drivwrs gas and time to get to areas where riders need rides. I tell them as a rider I still would rather take uber than a taxi even at the same price. Now they are happy they are paying surge Shouldn't be my job to explain surge but I don't care , I do it just so people understand how it works. My rating has been a 5 for some time now, overall rating is 4.9 because I had lower ratings early on when I didn't do this and took more drunks around


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am a new driver and after my first day I had a 4.3 rating. I only had 3 people rate me. 2 5 stars and a 3 star. My guess it was my very first fare because I turned on the app just to see what it looked like and real quick a ping came. I decided what the heck, I'll take it. I was late getting there and was fumbling around with the app and the navigation. All in all I learned a lot on that first trip. I've only had 12 fares or so and now have a 4.75 Rating. A very part time driver.


----------

